# "Interesting" news for dog owners



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Licences for UAE dog owners and exotic animal ownership are target of new draft FNC law | The National

Another expat "stealth tax"?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Another expat "stealth tax"?


How is it stealthy when its advertised ?

The money collected can pay for all the abandoned pets some of the ex-pats leave behind when they go away for the summer or for good. And said animals owners can be traced through a chip.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It might also lead to less people adopting stray dogs and causing more abandonment - better to abandon than either spend money or risk heavy fines!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

This is already in place (of sorts), our lad has an annual tag issued by the municipality showing he's registered and appropriately vaccinated.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> This is already in place (of sorts), our lad has an annual tag issued by the municipality showing he's registered and appropriately vaccinated.


What about your dog ?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It might also lead to less people adopting stray dogs and causing more abandonment - better to abandon than either spend money or risk heavy fines!
> Cheers
> Steve


Short term there'd likely be a big increase in numbers of abandoned animals before the law was enacted :/


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> What about your dog ?


I think they ought to do likewise with some humans as well


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well it's just a draft law and has to be voted and authorised by the government first, then implemented. So could take a while. Personally I think it's a good idea and all pet licenses should be linked to visas and EID's to track owners who dump their pets.


----------



## varerkars (Jun 23, 2016)

well i have already registered my dog with the government and got a tag. Is this going to be something additional?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been told that having a tag doesn't necessarily mean you are registered with the Municipality. Apparently, the vet has to register you after you've bought your tag and some don't because it costs them money....

For this possible law, I've also heard that you may need written permission from your landlord to have a dog and that there may be a minimum number of square feet per dog. 

While I can see the positives, I just hope that we don't end up with less fosterers, adopters and, in turn, more dogs without homes.


----------



## harald (Jun 26, 2016)

thats sound good...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

harald said:


> thats sound good...


What sounds good?


----------



## rambar85 (Jul 10, 2016)

With the amount of animals being abandoned at this time of the year I am fully supportive of this decision. More accountability is needed for pet owners..


----------

